# code 93235



## DianeAAPC (Apr 8, 2009)

could someone please explain the differance between the 93224 and 93235.

Thank you


----------



## annakilker (Feb 27, 2011)

One difference in the codes is the amount of time, one is 24 hours and the other is 48 hours.


----------



## peeya (Mar 2, 2011)

In 2011 the 93235 is deleted. The description has changed for the CPT code 93224. It can now be billed for Holter Monitor recording upto 48 hours. Hope this helps.


----------

